# Roleplaying Guild seeking members!



## Neiot (Mar 14, 2019)

*




*

*Kelacao*
Fantasy Roleplaying Guild​*Kelacao* - meaning adventure or journey - is the blanket term for our fantasy roleplaying guild. It is a writing guild where you can make new friends and sharpen your creative writing skills. Immerse yourself by creating original characters with which you can interact with other members through collaborative stories. As a member, you can also purchase items for your characters from shops, trade with other members in exchange for goods and services, and partake in special events to win stuff that will greatly impact your characters’ narratives. The worlds of Kelacao have a rich history with much to discover.

The narrative is set five thousand years into the future in an era known as the *Concordian Starweb Era*. In a solar system far from Earth, there are four planets known respectively as *Odilia*, *Medyga*, *Nomuen*, and *Gishmia*. These planets are home to unique plant and wildlife, such as the *Maige Vzoge*, a ferocious creature that feasts on the honey in giant bee caves, and *Bojurians*, who are a sentient humanoid race that speak a language called *Bojuren*. Long ago, *Rhyasa*, a goddess revered, scattered her divine power throughout Kelacao to create all within it. That magic is called *Magicka*, and few are born with the gift to wield it. Using a precious stone that is charged with the divine power, one may brew elixirs, enchant weapons and armour, and cast various types of spells at their will. Since the appearance of humans many years ago, cultures from both sides were adopted and challenged. This gave rise to religious and political strife. Wars were waged and unions divided. Now, a consistent influx of diverse races and other beings sustain the populous while expanding Rhyasa’s divine influence evermore.

*Discord Server: *Join the Kelacao Discord Server!

Godmodding or powerplaying is strictly forbidden.
Harassment in any shape or form will not be tolerated.
Spamming links, emoticons, or images is discouraged.
NSFW content outside of designated channels is discouraged.
You must have a character approved in order to join our group.

Regular members are allowed up to four sheets.

Magical characters must abide by our Magicka system.

*Have questions or concerns? Don’t be shy!*


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Apr 19, 2019)

best of luck


----------



## Baalf (Apr 22, 2019)

I remember I was playing this one RP as an alien mole worm, and for some reason, I kind of wanted to revive that character. Is there a character sheet I have to fill out? If so, do you think giant burrowing worm would have any place in it if it was sentient?


----------



## Neiot (Apr 23, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I remember I was playing this one RP as an alien mole worm, and for some reason, I kind of wanted to revive that character. Is there a character sheet I have to fill out? If so, do you think giant burrowing worm would have any place in it if it was sentient?



Hello, BennyJackdaw! Yes, there is a character sheet to fill out. Here it is. And yeah, your character would definitely fit in there so long as it isn't immortal or anything like that.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 23, 2019)

Neiot said:


> Hello, BennyJackdaw! Yes, there is a character sheet to fill out. Here it is. And yeah, your character would definitely fit in there so long as it isn't immortal or anything like that.



Waaait, why do I need to provide a DA or  Discord account?


----------



## Neiot (Apr 23, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Waaait, why do I need to provide a DA or  Discord account?


dA, no. Discord, yes. That is a requirement.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 23, 2019)

If this RP takes place on Discord, then unfortunately I am out.


----------



## Neiot (Apr 30, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> If this RP takes place on Discord, then unfortunately I am out.


Oh, alright. No worries, friend.


----------

